# The s9 shooting so fine :p



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

So after doing up my daisy f16 very badly I may add, I loved it. Its a real shooter. I ended up snapping one side of the bands off due to making them too short for my huge span and also cutting them with scissors not very well. I headed up to the store and got a nice roll cutter. I decided to go 13 inches figuring the average draw on a bow for a adult is roughly 28 inches and I saw a few band sets that were 10 inches long Id just go 3 inches over that to equal about 31 to 33 inches draw at my cheek but if I want too I can pull back further. I double banded it with the same Gold Jym heavy resistance but this time I took special care to exactly how they wrap around the fork and pouch which I tried last time but did not do very well. I think I got these on almost perfect, they feel great and honestly I feel like they look cleanly cut and matched. This time instead of using a pouch I had left over I made my own, a little smaller since I mostly target shoot with 1/4 daisy ammo. It seems to hold very well. I honestly feel very good about this for it being my 2nd time ever trying! Take a look and tell me what you all think, constructive criticism is appreciated! You all know much more about this than I do. If you need better pics I will post more. I also just today ordered a scout from simple shot which I can not wait for!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

have you tried tieing them on with the fork prongs facing the other way? in other words, backwards. most do it up the other way.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> have you tried tieing them on with the fork prongs facing the other way? in other words, backwards. most do it up the other way.


I have seen it be done that way, more often than the way you are talking about but I have seen it done both ways. I personally have yet to try it, I have a bunch of store bought slingshots and I figure soon enough here another band will snap on one I don't often use and I might try it. The s9 would be nice for it though since its so easy to reverse the handle but I think ill try that way with a strike 9 it can be reversed also just have to take some screws out. Thank you for the advice I have never shot one the way you said so the only way to find out is to try it!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I think this way too much power for 1/4" daisy ammo. The bands will probably break prematurely. I would cut single bands much thinner or get some large ammo. Also since the strike 9 has tube protector tips you probably don't need to reverse the handle.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You could cut those Gold's Gym bands .75" x .50" x 7.25", single per side and they would throw quarter inch faster than your current setup with basically no draw weight.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I also shoot 3/8 and 5/16 would either of those suite better?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Randysavage said:


> I also shoot 3/8 and 5/16 would either of those suite better?


the band cut 3/4" x 1/2" taper to 7/1/4" is a great band set..I use it..also shoot 3/*" steel with it..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Randy my friend check your PM Box....OM


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I bet you are going to love the Scout. 3/4" x 9" straight cut .030 latex slings 3/8" steel ammo at paper accurately for 33 feet easily with my 31" draw. Bands seem to last quite a while this way and it leaves enough slack to start shooting part butterfly style for more speed/power. My pest control rig is dbl banded .040 latex straight cut 3/4" x 7" slinging 1/2" steel for practice and 44 cal lead for pests. I am still learning on this forum and experimenting with bands but this is working for now. Check out the other sections of the forum like the art of shooting for effective target setups. Enjoy and shoot straight.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I just found Truemark wire slings with no wrist brace on line at Walmart.com for $3.49 each, ordered 5


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fred45 said:


> I just found Truemark wire slings with no wrist brace on line at Walmart.com for $3.49 each, ordered 5


What model #, I would like to know 

wll


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I don't know off the top of my head but they should be here Wed or Thurs. I will let you know and post a pic. I figure for $3.50 each not bad


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fred45 said:


> I don't know off the top of my head but they should be here Wed or Thurs. I will let you know and post a pic. I figure for $3.50 each not bad


Did you get confirmation and a email invoice ?

Went on line for Walmart, found NOTHING at that price, the only thing was the Daisy F-16 which they were out of, (I have an idea price on those will be going up in a bit !)

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Randysavage said:


> So after doing up my daisy f16 very badly I may add, I loved it. Its a real shooter. I ended up snapping one side of the bands off due to making them too short for my huge span and also cutting them with scissors not very well. I headed up to the store and got a nice roll cutter. I decided to go 13 inches figuring the average draw on a bow for a adult is roughly 28 inches and I saw a few band sets that were 10 inches long Id just go 3 inches over that to equal about 31 to 33 inches draw at my cheek but if I want too I can pull back further. I double banded it with the same Gold Jym heavy resistance but this time I took special care to exactly how they wrap around the fork and pouch which I tried last time but did not do very well. I think I got these on almost perfect, they feel great and honestly I feel like they look cleanly cut and matched. This time instead of using a pouch I had left over I made my own, a little smaller since I mostly target shoot with 1/4 daisy ammo. It seems to hold very well. I honestly feel very good about this for it being my 2nd time ever trying! Take a look and tell me what you all think, constructive criticism is appreciated! You all know much more about this than I do. If you need better pics I will post more. I also just today ordered a scout from simple shot which I can not wait for!


Do you have a picture of your badly done Daisy F-16 ? I would love to see it ! maybe I could give ya a few pointers on getting her right ;- )

wll


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Opps Marksman Classic II $3.49


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

can't paste the page in so here is the part # Walmart #551698796 marksman Classic II $.3.26


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

now listed as out of stock------------you got lucky !!!!!!!!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Marksman-Classic-II-Slingshot/27945100


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

you can put them on notification, I just picked them up at lunch, they feel good in the hand even choking up a bit. tubes are iffy, I am pulling them when I have a minute to see if I can "wake them up" working on pics


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, a great deal. One for every day Mon thru Fri


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ripped the handle off my classic and did her up ..... I would have kept the handle on except it won't allow the fork to be turned around (I very much like the fork facing forward)

Here she is ... integral lanyard with paracord gypsy ties, looped 3/16"od .047w tubing and some ammo. Handle is very thin and this sling slides in the pants pocket easily, although it is long so the forks are may stick out of your pocket.









wll


----------

